# mead mead mead



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 13, 2013)

what the hell is up with all the meads lately?... Like every other post is a newly discovered mead!...


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 18, 2013)

I even found a Mead in the Netherlands ......


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> what the hell is up with all the meads lately?... Like every other post is a newly discovered mead!...




...better a Mead than a Space/Freightliner.....


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 18, 2013)

I've noticed it too, they seem to be coming from all over.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 18, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2013)

Funny - sold a Ranger project in a flashlight deal at Copake 5:30 this morning waiting for the gate to open.  When it rains it pours I guess...gotta' say, I just love that Mead brown.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Hey....!!!!*



bricycle said:


> ...better a Mead than a Space/Freightliner.....




Watch it Bri.........


lol

Show me some more Spaceliners....can't get enough of em. 
Just not buying any right now, only Meads at the moment...or is it selling Meads right now...???? I'm so confused.


But you got to admit this is a nice looking one.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

Yea, sorry JD, thought that would get your goat. Now you can make fun of Elgins....


----------



## tailhole (Oct 18, 2013)

*Mead crank*

I could use a mead crank set up, if anyone is holding.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 19, 2013)

Elgins.....hmmmm....nothing I can say bad about Elgins except I can't ever find any...thanks to Chris.....or that I can afford them.

I'll admit that my timing was and is off when I posted my Mead for sale.
.hopefully there will still be money around when Copake is over.

As for the Spaceliner availability....not much going on there either.
And for their postings, has thinned out dramatically as well.....that should make you feel a little better.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## serg (Oct 19, 2013)

*Ranger bicycles*

Mead Advertising. The original and beautiful


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 19, 2013)

serg said:


> Mead Advertising. The original and beautiful
> 
> View attachment 118599




Beautiful!!!
Where in the world did you get that?
I want one!!!


----------



## serg (Oct 19, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Where in the world did you get that?
> I want one!!!




I bought it in the Czech Republic. Sorry, there was only one


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 21, 2013)

CRANKIN!
1934 Schwinn built restored crank set up
& a early 20's setup.  Looking sweet today out in the hot sun.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll take the old assembly.....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 21, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I'll take the old assembly.....




I got $250 into it.  You want it for $50?
I'm desperate for a slurpy down the street.
Actually it's NFS!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 21, 2013)

A '36 Mead motorbike waiting in the wings for a restoration......I'm gathering all the 

correct parts before I tear it down. I have the right tube rack, saddle, fork, rack reflector,

and pump with brackets. Still chasing the conduit.....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 21, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> A '36 Mead motorbike waiting in the wings for a restoration......I'm gathering all the
> 
> correct parts before I tear it down. I have the right tube rack, saddle, fork, rack reflector,
> 
> and pump with brackets. Still chasing the conduit.....




It will be one bad machine when you're done.  You have a painter?  I'm playing bike artist on mine, I should stick to canvas.  did somebody say speedbump ?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tim in San diego will be doing the paint.........


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2013)

Larmo, is that the first year for that frame? (non-moto) style? I Just picked up a 1938 nice OG paint but has same OG painted flat stand-off earlier fork... factory goof? Want my frame? or can I buy your tank?


----------



## sam (Oct 22, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> what the hell is up with all the meads lately?... Like every other post is a newly discovered mead!...




They were shipped world wide and made in Chicago and England too.


----------



## wspeid (Oct 22, 2013)

I guess I should put up some pictures of the Crusader I picked up recently just to keep the party going.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 22, 2013)

wspeid said:


> I guess I should put up some pictures of the Crusader I picked up recently just to keep the party going.




You should revive the Show your Mead Cycle Co. Bicycles thread by posting it on there.


----------

